# San Marcos River Pics



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Just some of my favorite SMR pics from the past several days. 

Let's go fishing


----------



## BIGSWANG77 (Mar 30, 2015)

Great job.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Is your 2nd pic a Guadalupe? That's a chunky fish. I bet it put up a helluva fight.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet pics!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

what river is that?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Ish said:


> what river is that?


Title says San Marcos River.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Is your 2nd pic a Guadalupe? That's a chunky fish. I bet it put up a helluva fight.


Largemouth

The Guadalupe is the one with the pecan tree branch behind it


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

ChuChu said:


> Title says San Marcos River.


yuh, it was a joke, but thanks for clearing that up.


----------

